# Sexy deer costume



## misscuddle (Oct 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any ideas to making a sexy deer/doe costume? The plan is my boyfriend would be the hunter and I would be the Doe. For the Doe costume I could probably make the ears pretty easily but as far as a sexy dress I have no idea. I think it would be cool to find some tan/brown material and incorpate small white faded spots in it as a young Doe and at a whitetail on the back. I thought maybe if I could find somebody who is good at sewing to pay them to help me. Or I could just find a dress in that color and just safety pin a whitetail on the back... Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

You could check out thrift stores for tan/brown suede or leather skirts in the colors you are looking for--there are usually a lot of them in the thrift stores here. You could use one skirt as a skirt and cut up another to make a top. You could maybe glue the material onto something you already have, t-shirt, dress, whatever. There is special leather glue, but even hot glue might work--you could experiment with some scraps of the suede/leather. You could also water down white paint to paint on the white faded spots--again experiment. Here the skirts would run 2 to 4 dollars--we also have a goodwill outlet where everything is 75 cents. You might have to hit a few thrift shops to find something that will work.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm with Minshe here...definitely think nice light tan suede. For the tail...sounds like you already may have one, but if you don't, any bait and tackle shop that caters to fly fishermen should have them.


----------

